# netzwerbrücke unter win2k



## muckelpu (17. September 2003)

wie erstelle ich eine netzwerbrücke unter win2k
ich habe eine onboard karte und eine  normale!

muckel

p.s. ich kenn mich in dem thema nicht aus


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (20. September 2003)

Hi

Für welchen Zweck willst du denn eine Netzwerkbrücke einrichten? Dann kann ich dir vielleicht weiter helfen!

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Roman Locher (1. Oktober 2003)

Was bedeutet Netzwerkbrücke eigentlich genau? Ich habe den Begriff noch nie gehört und arbeite schon ziemlich lange mit div. Netzwerken.


----------



## Sinac (1. Oktober 2003)

Ich denke er meint einen Router bzw. Gateway,
um 2 verschiedene Netze zu verbinden...


----------



## tuxracer (1. Oktober 2003)

@Sinac

da bin ich mir nicht so sicher,ob er das meint.

aber was ich zum Thema Netzwerkbrücke weiss ist folgendes.
Normalerweise wird diese dazu verwendet, z.B. ne Firewire oder auch USB Schnittstelle bei den Netzwerkeigenschaften als Netzwerkkarte zu verwenden, und die Brücke wird, falls sie von Hand erstellt werden möchte, so gemacht, das man zuerst glaub ich beide Schnittstellen markiert, dann Rechtsklick drauf macht, und dann sieht man einen Kontextpunkt: der Brücke hinzufügen.


Wies ganz genau geht weiss ich leider nicht, aber so was in  der Art ist es.


----------



## Roman Locher (1. Oktober 2003)

Ich mal etwas recherchiert im Netz - über Netzwerkbrücken hab ich ganz unterschiedliche Artikel gefunden, die mir aber alle nichts sagen. Ich wurde nur vor kurzem damit konfrontiert, als mein Laptop sich war über Modem einwählen konnte, jedoch keine Internetseite angezeigt hat. Ein Techniker hat gemeint, dass Einstellungen für die Netzwerkbrücke falsch waren Keine Ahnung was das heißt!


----------



## BlaBla-HH (2. Oktober 2003)

Soweit ich weiss, wird eine Netzwerkbrücke verwendet, wenn im Rechner mehrere Netzwerkkarten installiert wurden, jedoch nur eine einzige Netzwerk-Adresse dafür bereitgestellt werden soll.


----------



## tuxracer (3. Oktober 2003)

@BlaBla-HH


Deine Antwort gefällt mir, das könnte echt so sein.

Ich hab zwar bis jetzt immer nur von einem Gerät ne Brücke gehabt, aber dies würde sich sogar noch testen lassen, obs auch mit mehreren auf eins würd gehen.


----------



## Roman Locher (3. Oktober 2003)

Wenn Sie ein Heim- oder kleines Büronetzwerk erstellen, bemerken Sie möglicherweise, dass ein bestimmtes Netzwerkmedium in einem Bereich des Netzwerkes problemlos funktioniert, in einem anderen jedoch nicht. Beispielsweise stehen einige Computer neben Telefonbuchsen und können deshalb mithilfe von HomePNA-Netzwerkgeräten verbunden werden. Bei anderen Computer hingegen ist möglicherweise keine Telefonbuchse in der Nähe, weshalb ein anderes Netzwerkmedium, z. B. ein drahtloses, gewählt werden muss. Viele Medientypen werden von Windows XP unterstützt, einschließlich Ethernet, Phoneline, Wireless und IEEE 1394.
In der Regel würde das Verbinden dieser Netzwerke das Konfigurieren mehrerer IP-Adressen-Subnetzwerke und Router erfordern, damit die verschiedenen Medien verbunden werden können. Die Netzwerkbrücke ermöglicht einem Windows XP-System als Brücke für diese verschiedenen Netzwerkmedien zu fungieren. Wenn mehrere Netzwerkverbindungen zu einem Windows XP-System hinzugefügt werden und das System mit dem Netzwerkinstallations-Assistenten konfiguriert wird, überbrückt die Netzwerkbrücke automatisch das Netzwerk für Sie. 
Sie erhalten auf diese Weise eine Netzwerkkonfiguration, die aus einem einzelnen, einfach konfigurierten Netzwerksegment besteht und alle Netzwerkmedien verbindet. Die Windows XP Netzwerkbrücke leitet Pakete auf den entsprechenden Segmenten anhand der Geräteadresse weiter und speichert Informationen dazu, welches System sich auf welchem physischen Medium befindet.
Weitere Informationen zur Netzwerkbrücke finden Sie in der Onlinehilfe zu Windows XP.


----------



## Roman Locher (3. Oktober 2003)

Die Netzwerkbrücke stellt eine erschwingliche und einfache Möglichkeit bereit, um Netzwerksegmente miteinander zu verbinden. Zum Verständnis der Funktionsweise der Netzwerkbrücke ist es wichtig, die Bedeutung eines Netzwerksegments zu kennen. Ein Netzwerksegment ist ein einzelner Abschnitt von Netzwerkmedien, der Computer miteinander verbindet. Angenommen, Sie verfügen über drei Computer: Computer A, Computer B und Computer C. Computer A verfügt über zwei Ethernet-Netzwerkadapter, und die Computer B und C verfügen jeweils über einen Ethernet-Netzwerkadapter. Ein Ethernet-Kabel, das A und B miteinander verbindet, würde ein Netzwerksegment erstellen. Ein zusätzliches Ethernet-Kabel, das A und C miteinander verbindet, würde ebenfalls ein Netzwerksegment erstellen. 

Wenn Sie ein Netzwerk betreiben möchten, das aus mehreren Segmenten besteht, haben Sie in der Regel zwei Möglichkeiten: Routing oder Überbrücken. IP-Routing stellt eine bekannte Lösung für das Verbinden von Netzwerksegmenten dar. Wenn Sie jedoch das IP-Routing einrichten möchten, müssen Sie entweder Hardwarerouter erwerben oder die Computer an den Verknüpfungen zwischen den Segmenten so einrichten, dass sie als Router fungieren. Für IP-Routing sind komplizierte Konfigurationen für die IP-Adressierung für jeden Computer in jedem Netzwerksegment erforderlich, und jedes Netzwerksegment muss als separates Subnetz konfiguriert sein. IP-Routing stellt eine gute Lösung dar, wenn Sie große Netzwerke betreiben, bei denen die Skalierbarkeit wichtig ist, und wenn Sie über erfahrene Mitarbeiter verfügen, die das Netzwerk konfigurieren und verwalten. Eine Hardwareüberbrückungslösung erfordert zwar keine komplizierten Konfigurationen wie das IP-Routing, aber dafür müssen Sie zusätzliche Hardwarebrücken erwerben. Keine dieser Optionen ist ideal, wenn Sie ein Heim- oder ein kleines Büronetzwerk betreiben, keine kostspielige Überbrückungshardware erwerben möchten und nicht über erfahrene Mitarbeiter verfügen, die ein IP-Routing-Netzwerk verwalten können. 

Die Netzwerkbrücke ermöglicht es Ihnen im Gegensatz dazu, Netzwerksegmente zu verbinden, indem Sie die entsprechenden Symbole für Netzwerkverbindungen auswählen und auf Verbindungen überbrücken klicken. Vergleichbare Schaltflächen ermöglichen es Ihnen, die Brücke zu aktivieren und Verbindungen zur Brücke hinzuzufügen. Die Netzwerkbrücke verwaltet Netzwerksegmente und erstellt ein einziges IP-Subnetz für das gesamte Netzwerk. Eine Konfiguration ist nicht erforderlich, und Sie müssen auch keine zusätzliche Hardware, wie Router oder Brücken, erwerben. Die IP-Adressierung, Zuweisung von Adressen und die Namensauflösung sind in einem einzelnen IP-Subnetzwerk erheblich vereinfacht. 

Die Netzwerkbrücke kann Verbindungen zwischen unterschiedlichen Typen von Netzwerkmedien erstellen. Wenn Sie in einem herkömmlichen Netzwerk unterschiedliche Medientypen verwenden, benötigen Sie für jeden Medientyp ein separates Subnetz, und das Weiterleiten von Paketen ist zwischen den vielen einzelnen Subnetzen des Netzwerkes erforderlich. Eine Paketweiterleitung ist erforderlich, weil verschiedene Protokolle für die unterschiedlichen Medientypen verwendet werden. Die Netzwerkbrücke automatisiert die Konfiguration, die erforderlich ist, um Informationen von einem Medientyp zu einem anderen weiterzuleiten. 

Es kann nur eine Brücke auf einem Computer unter Windows XP vorhanden sein. Aber diese Brücke kann verwendet werden, um so viele unterschiedliche Netzwerkverbindungen zu überbrücken, wie der Computer physisch unterbringen kann.


----------



## tuxracer (3. Oktober 2003)

@RomanLoher

echt geniale Erklärung

vielen Dank

Gruss Tuxracer


----------



## Roman Locher (3. Oktober 2003)

Hab ich net selber geschrieben  Ist aus Windoof Hilfe und einer ganz guten Website. Wie gibt man denn Quellen in den Foren an? Einfach drunter schreiben?


----------



## Spank (19. Februar 2004)

omg ne netzwerkbrücke damit verbindet man netzwerkkarten damit z.B. wenn du 4 netzwerkkarten hast, an einer ist internet und an den anderen dreien jeweils ein rechner und alle sollen internet haben, man kann aber nur auf eine freigeben, dann erstellt man eine netzwerkbrücke zwischen den 3 netzwerkk. und gibt dann die Inet verbindung auf die netzwerkbrücke frei dann können alle rechner ins internet und können auch miteinander netzwerkspielen usw ... problem hierbei ist das es die netzwerkbrücke nur unter XP gibt, d.h. bei win2k kann man halt nur auf 1 netzwerkkarte inet freigeben ..... ich denke hierum geht es in diesem beitrag ... habe das gleiche problem und suche ebenfals ne lösung für 2k ..


----------



## BlaBla-HH (20. Februar 2004)

Ich hoffe, mir ist jetzt keiner böse, wenn ich sage:
*Investiert doch einfach 49,90 €!* ( D-Link ADSL Router DI-604 bei D-Link.de )
Soviel kostet nämlich ein hervorragender D-Link ADSL Router DI-604, mit welchem man 4 Computer verbinden kann. Zusätzlich besitzt er eine NAT-Firewall, sodass man Firewall-Programme auch gleich von den PCs entfernen kann.


----------

